# Hauling snow w/dump trailer...Gooseneck vs Bumper pull



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I am looking to add a 16' dump trailer for hauling snow.

I am debating between a Ram 3500 SRW or Dually.

Now, should i forget about a bumper pull and get a goose neck? Or will bumper pull be just fine?

Also, what do you recommend.... 3 x 7000 axles or 2 dully axles??

Thank you


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Pulling a trailer threw the snow sounds like a PITA, gooseneck will be able to haul more weight, but are more $ then a bumper pull.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I think you'll be just fine with bumper pull.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The easiest way to awnser this... will you EVER have or plan on having a salter in the back of your truck???


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Triple L;1836825 said:


> The easiest way to awnser this... will you EVER have or plan on having a salter in the back of your truck???


So your saying, there is no major difference between gooseneck and bumper pull...besides being able to haul more?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hes saying just don't plan on putting a salter in the truck if you want to use the in bed hitch in winter. Pulling the salter out of the box to haul the trailer may get boring after a wile.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

One of the biggest advantages of Gooseneck is moveaabilty. Do you have tight corners to park/store?

One of the biggest disadvantage is per say your truck goes down, you NEED another truck equipped with the hitch. Where as Nongooseneck you can hook up rapidly


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Any amount of hauling with a dump trailer is miserable, tey dump los, slow becuase theyre electric, battery dies, and you have to tow it


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

And a gooseneck can only be pulled by a pickup, what about if you get a single axle dump truck, then the gooseneck is useless, again... I've had one, for a year, then went back to bumper pull and will never make that mistake again


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you plan on dumping the trailer more the 3 times per night buy a few extra batteries. I have a 14' bumper pull and after 3 dumps the battery is dead. And in the cold they do dump slow. You might even get 2 two dumps per battery if its cold enough.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

alldayrj;1836928 said:


> Any amount of hauling with a dump trailer is miserable, tey dump los, slow becuase theyre electric, battery dies, and you have to tow it


WTF???? Have another drink.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

lawntec;1836735 said:


> I am looking to add a 16' dump trailer for hauling snow.
> 
> I am debating between a Ram 3500 SRW or Dually.
> 
> ...


And how much snow are you going to move with a 16' trailer? Seems like a complete waste of time and money to me.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselboy01;1837251 said:


> If you plan on dumping the trailer more the 3 times per night buy a few extra batteries. I have a 14' bumper pull and after 3 dumps the battery is dead. And in the cold they do dump slow. You might even get 2 two dumps per battery if its cold enough.


Don't you run a separate pwr from the towing trk to the trailer? Like the break away battery pwr? Had a tilt trailer and it would work all day hooked up to a trk


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Also look into buying a single axle dump truck.. an old single axle truck (f750 size) can be had for not much more than a new dump trailer.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

dieselss;1837255 said:


> Don't you run a separate pwr from the towing trk to the trailer? Like the break away battery pwr? Had a tilt trailer and it would work all day hooked up to a trk


The trailer uses the 12v power wire to trickle charge the battery but the dealer told me it takes about two hours of driving to recharge after one dump.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselboy01;1837460 said:


> The trailer uses the 12v power wire to trickle charge the battery but the dealer told me it takes about two hours of driving to recharge after one dump.


That's why you run cables straight off the battery


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Why not get a gas powered one?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselboy01;1837460 said:


> The trailer uses the 12v power wire to trickle charge the battery but the dealer told me it takes about two hours of driving to recharge after one dump.


I doubt that highly. Keep the trk running while your dumping. And whatever your alt is charging your main battery at, it's the same for the trailer


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Run cables from the trucks batteries to the rear of the truck and connect it to the trailer, end of problems.
We used to do that when we used gas spreaders.


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

@dieselss idk where this dealer is that toled you that but I have a new 14 foot cam superline galvanized dump trailer and I can dump all day and not die the battery even disconnected from the truck it will dump at least ten times loaded without killing the batterie. It has its own charger so when it is connected to the truck there is no prob and I have made a lot of loads one after another prob 10 min turnaround time while hooked to the truck and never even hesitated once this trailer is allso 14000 gvw with two , two stage pistons


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Who you referring that to Cj?
I.was just saying what he should do, and that the dealer is nuts


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Triple L;1837518 said:


> Why not get a gas powered one?


May have to look into that. Since I only use mine a handful of times a year the battery will never last more the a few dumps with out charging.



dieselss;1837578 said:


> I doubt that highly. Keep the trk running while your dumping. And whatever your alt is charging your main battery at, it's the same for the trailer


Look at it as holding up on your plow for over a minute. Now take in account the tiny little wire coming thru the 7 way plug, that would get fried if too many amps go thru it. Not sure of the actual amp draw of my dump trailer but motor is much larger than my plow plus mine is power up and down. Belmont 14' 14k twin lift rams, group 24 deep cycle battery. Yes it does have the trickle lead from the 7 way but on mine it doesn't seem to help much. Got stuck up at the dump site once, not a fun experience.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Some one correct me if I'm wrong.... The hydraulic system is set up like a plow, I'm sure running it for 2-3 mins every 20 mins isn't going to kill the battery.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1837670 said:


> Some one correct me if I'm wrong.... The hydraulic system is set up like a plow, I'm sure running it for 2-3 mins every 20 mins isn't going to kill the battery.


Similar to plow yes but I believe it is a much higher amp draw, could be wrong. May be something with charge wire on my trailer but I only get a few cycles before battery needs charged by an external source.

EDIT
Ok just looked it up and Belmont has an automatic breaker on the charge lead. This will trip when the pump is activated to protect the wiring on the truck. Then once the breaker closes again it resumes charging.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

kimber750;1837677 said:


> Similar to plow yes but I believe it is a much higher amp draw, could be wrong. May be something with charge wire on my trailer but I only get a few cycles before battery needs charged by an external source.
> 
> EDIT
> Ok just looked it up and Belmont has an automatic breaker on the charge lead. This will trip when the pump is activated to protect the wiring on the truck. Then once the breaker closes again it resumes charging.


Breaker makes sense, most tow charger wires are like 10ga, that wouldn't last long. The truck side would melt or pop fuse.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Back to post, bumper pull would be the way to go. more versatility with other vehicles


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

kimber750;1837677 said:


> Similar to plow yes but I believe it is a much higher amp draw, could be wrong. May be something with charge wire on my trailer but I only get a few cycles before battery needs charged by an external source.
> 
> EDIT
> Ok just looked it up and Belmont has an automatic breaker on the charge lead. This will trip when the pump is activated to protect the wiring on the truck. Then once the breaker closes again it resumes charging.


You run 2 dedicated cables down from the truck battery if you're using it a lot. The 7 pin is fine if you only dump once or twice.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Back to post: I guess the reason why I was asking is because.....I was thinking in my head that a gooseneck would pull better than a bumper pull. But like everyone is saying...bumper pull is more versatile. Ill end up going that route. Thank you!!!

Side note: All my trucks are have a single 1 guage wire from the battery of the truck to a female welding connector at the bumper, the trailers have a 1 guage wire with a male welding connector. I have never had an issue dumping!!!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Harleyjeff;1837253 said:


> And how much snow are you going to move with a 16' trailer? Seems like a complete waste of time and money to me.


Agree completely, for the same price you can get a single axle dump, or maybe get a good deal on a tandem.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

beanz27;1838093 said:


> Agree completely, for the same price you can get a single axle dump, or maybe get a good deal on a tandem.


I just don't get it. Anyone who does the math will know that with 12.5k Axles...a 16x7x5 dump trailer will haul more than a dump truck. All the trucks around here have 15x7.5x3 boxes.....trust me, I own a few of them.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

lawntec;1840720 said:


> I just don't get it. Anyone who does the math will know that with 12.5k Axles...a 16x7x5 dump trailer will haul more than a dump truck. All the trucks around here have 15x7.5x3 boxes.....trust me, I own a few of them.


Put higher sides on.


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

dieselss;1837624 said:


> Who you referring that to Cj?
> I.was just saying what he should do, and that the dealer is nuts


. Sorry @dieselss that came out wrong I was agreeing with you and trying to prove your point because you were correct


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

beanz27;1840886 said:


> Put higher sides on.


That would make sense....if I was loading with a loader. But loading with skid steers....we can't go higher.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

lawntec;1842747 said:


> That would make sense....if I was loading with a loader. But loading with skid steers....we can't go higher.


Well that changes things then, if you have wheel loader buy a real dump truck if only skids, buy a gooseneck


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

High dump bucket on the skid fixes all his problems... probably the best investment for snow removal other then a plow and salter


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Side note....i don't want to buy another dump truck lol. I just wanted to know if a Gooseneck is better than a bumper pull.

*Math:*
Every dump truck in our city charges $100/load. And...every *dump truck* holds (15'x7.5'x4') *450 cubic feet* of snow.

Assuming 15lbs per cubic foot - *450 cubic feet weighs 6750 lbs*.

A *dump trailer* (16'x7'x4') hold *448 cubic feet* of snow.

I already have 3/4 diesel trucks.....the dump trailer nets me the same income with less investment (albeit a bit slower), and fewer motors to maintain, insure and saftey. The dump trailer is a great ROI for what I need....and I can haul skids inside the dump trailer....and a dump truck requires me to buy another skid trailer.

See where I am going with this???? lol


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

lawntec;1843343 said:


> Side note....i don't want to buy another dump truck lol. I just wanted to know if a Gooseneck is better than a bumper pull.
> 
> *Math:*
> Every dump truck in our city charges $100/load. And...every *dump truck* holds (15'x7.5'x4') *450 cubic feet* of snow.
> ...


Sticking with gooseneck


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

There are pros and cons for both as most have explained, a bumper pull will be more versatile. I sell a lot of dump trailers and it's about 20-1 bumper pull over goose.

I'm an authorized dealer for BWise Trailers and though I'm too far from you to help you directly you should take a look at their Ultimate Dump Trailer. 12', 14' or 16' bumper pull or goose, 48" tall sides for capacity but the top 20" fold down for loading with a smaller machine. The 12' and 14' are 15k gvwr and the 16' is 16,800. Hydraulic 2 way gate (ramp or dump) and hydraulic jack, full tube frame, scissor hoist, wireless remote. Super quality, fit and finish is unbelievable. I'm picky about what I buy let alone what I sell and these are absolutely beautiful and over built to boot. The 16' version has a 16+ yard capacity un-heaped.

The links are on the products page of my website. www.lbloutfitters.com or you can check out bwisetrailers.com directly. Good luck.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

How much do those bwise trailers weigh

And exactly how much more expensive are they


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1845590 said:


> How much do those bwise trailers way
> 
> And exactly how much more expensive are they


A 16' bumper pull weighs 5,400 so you'll get just under 5 ton of legal hauling capacity with the bumper pull and just about 5 1/2 tons with the gooseneck 16'.

A 14' bumper pull retails for $12,995, I sell them at $11,500. But your local dealer may be at different price point due to freight considerations. I'm only 8 hours from the factory so freight isn't too bad for me.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Check out www.cienormand.com. Trailer looks really nice for snow.


----------



## slowpoke14 (Oct 3, 2014)

I ran a 12' Brimar with 5.5' sides and two single wheel axles for a few years. It was bumper pull/low profile. When loaded heavy the jack would drag on the pave a bit, and you never could load it completely full or it wouldn't dump. I used to keep a bottle jack in the tool box to help it over the first few inches in case it got over loaded. I also ran heavy cables from the battery to keep it running, otherwise I'd get about 12 dumps on a warm night or 5 on a really cold night.

Two years ago I switched to a single axle dump with a 10' box. Saves about 5 minutes each dump and hauls quite a bit more snow in each trip. Takes less wear and tear too... A big chunk of ice in just the right spot can take a barn door right off a dump trailer.


----------



## slowpoke14 (Oct 3, 2014)

I ran a 12' Brimar with 5.5' sides and two single wheel axles for a few years. It was bumper pull/low profile. When loaded heavy the jack would drag on the pave a bit, and you never could load it completely full or it wouldn't dump. I used to keep a bottle jack in the tool box to help it over the first few inches in case it got over loaded. I also ran heavy cables from the battery to keep it running, otherwise I'd get about 12 dumps on a warm night or 5 on a really cold night.

Two years ago I switched to a single axle dump with a 10' box. Saves about 5 minutes each dump and hauls quite a bit more snow in each trip. Takes less wear and tear too... A big chunk of ice in just the right spot can take a barn door right off a dump trailer.


----------

